# Tillie Anderson - World Champion Bicycle Racer



## Flat Tire (Jul 14, 2013)

Came across an article the other day about Tillie Anderson and thought I'd share. I'm no expert on bicycle racing history but surprised I've never heard a mention of this lady, heck I didnt even know women raced! Below is a picture of "Tillie the Terrible Swede", and a U Tube link for a short story...Enjoy!






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbidSwneHDM


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 14, 2013)

absolutely fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  another really incredible woman racer was margaret gast...........she held some world record for a very amazing amount of time............love the history of these women and this time

thanks for posting..........im now very hyped to begin the day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow thanks for posting that!! Very inspiring and shows once again what a pioneer once was.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 14, 2013)

*TILLIE ANDERSON ... my NEW HERO !!!*

WOW .. Flat Tire ... what a great story this is !!!   I'll be researching Tillie Anderson and her racing bicycle .. a Thistle .. 
into the wee hours ...........  thanks, again, DON !!!  Sorry I could not acquire any larger fotos.

                                                                          ......................  patric


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 14, 2013)

the 90s were an amazing time and from what i have read there was nothing that compared to the sensation of the racing of the safety bike in the 90s...........yes there was the racing of the 80s but the highwheels sort of missed the velodrome age.........baseball wasnt anything........the only thing even close to the sensation of the velodrome/90s is horse racing which of course is really a beast going fast more than the man........man under his own power eclipsing records continually

      the womens stories of this era are the most incredible and cutting edge for many reasons..........just a huge leap for humanity and especially women

   next came the natural progression of bike to motorcycle and it as far as i can tell was even more amazing........yes the car was rounding the corners but as i read it the 2 wheeled method was much more popular,even the taking to air didnt sideline our 2 wheels

  i often wonder what one of the pioneers of the bicycle/plane/auto manufacturers would think of what happened to man and machine historically.............in my mind they would not even believe we are still where we are,it would be hard to imagine how slow we progressed given the mad pace of the 90s

ok thats a word full


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is another good link for some racing stuff. http://www.sixdaybicyclerace.com/


----------

